# Barebow Vegas 2018



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok folks it is that time of the year once again, some of you might say it is early but it goes by very quickly. Just got through making our reservation at South point, if some will remember it filled up fast and some folks had to find other locations. Since I am no longer a NFAA Councilman I had no input on our payouts but after the record turn out we should be in for big increase this year. Sound off as you get some of the prelim stuff done or you progress through those practice rounds lets keep this alive until VEGAS BABY. Look forward to seeing all of you once again.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Hello out there in Archery talk land


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

What are they, (south point) charging for rooms this year?
Heard any air fare deals? Need southwest.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

If you go to the NFAA web site and double click on the Vegas page then you look under accommodations and you will see the cost. Check with SW airlines, got our flights in June for both my Wife and myself for under 300.00 round trip. See you in Sin City


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Awfully quite out there I know some have signed up or have started practicing let sound off.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Bob, glad to see you got moved okay. I was targeted for some surgery and rehab for the next 3-4 months but have been given a reprieve so I will be there. The response for barebow recurve at Lancaster has been unbelievable so I hope those archers will see fit to go to vegas also. Hope all is well for you and your family. See you there.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Glad to hear and look forward to seeing everyone at Vegas should be a good payday this year.


----------



## Gapmaster (May 23, 2002)

Lancaster sure does have a lot of barebow shooters so far this year. Pretty amazing. I wonder why such an increase so suddenly?
I think maybe they thought Ben was going to be in rehab so they thought they might stand a better chance. LOL


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

mrradioflyer said:


> lancaster sure does have a lot of barebow shooters so far this year. Pretty amazing. I wonder why such an increase so suddenly?
> I think maybe they thought ben was going to be in rehab so they thought they might stand a better chance. Lol


lol.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Hotel reservations made


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Was there still rooms at Southpoint


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Bob
I booked for 8-13 and asked for lower floor with no problems. Just called to confirm room and asked, as of today they have over 400 rooms available. 
Can’t remember if they have 1000 rooms or more.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Good deal this time last year there weren't many rooms left. so as long as us BB shooters have a room I am good with that LOL


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

I booked the 1 bedroom suite at Grandview next door where Kris stayed last year. Seems like a pretty nice setup, Southpointe was getting to crowded for me. Waiting 30 minutes for an elevator last year did us in. Like the fact you get a fully equipped kitchen at Grandview.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Ren 
I hear you, then on top of the wait for the elevator once on, it’s every level you stop. Last year seemed like was the worst so far. 
We was taking the service elevator the last two days, keep it in mind. 

Are you shooting FS flights


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Coodster said:


> Ren
> I hear you, then on top of the wait for the elevator once on, it’s every level you stop. Last year seemed like was the worst so far.
> We was taking the service elevator the last two days, keep it in mind.
> 
> Are you shooting FS flights


Senior FS Championship.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice. Good luck Ren, I’ll keep an eye out on the scores.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK Girls and Boys we have 24 registered so far and it is only Nov. Looking Good, keep the comments coming. Looking forward to seeing all of you once again.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Getting a visit home from my FEMA duties and we are at 29 registered archers we still have swell over 2 months but we need at least 45 more to register. Time to "GET R DONE" come on lets light this post up!!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK I am getting ready to go back to South Texas for another 2 months of FEMA duty and will not get much of a chance to make comments so lets get this moving, come girls and boys post up your preparations, practice rounds anything Vegas.
Cant wait to all of you once again at the South Point.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Okay mid December and only 39 registered it is time to sign up we need around 40 more to be up with last year.
See all of you at the South point.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK we are at 41 with 45 days left so we need a shooter a day to register or the money will drop a bunch next year. There are a lot of usual suspects not registered and are like me will wait until the 1st of the year and that would put us over 50 so we need at least 20 more to hit 70. This thread has been very quit for a while, so speak up and talk about what you are doing to get ready.
Its almost Vegas time Baby


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I am still working with FEMA in South Texas but do get in a practice session at Santa Fe Archery about once a week, but the 19th of Jan I go back home and it will be practice, practice, practice. What are the rest of you doing?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Where do you find who has signed up for Vegas?


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

It used to be easy to find.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

fmoss3 said:


> Where do you find who has signed up for Vegas?


You can find a list of registered archers here: https://www.nfaausa.com/tournament/the-vegas-shoot/


----------



## TR1960 (Jan 3, 2016)

Was able to get work schedule adjusted, so signed up for my first Vegas Shoot experience. 
Looking forward to seeing all you fine finger shooters.

Tom R.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

As of today my FEMA gig is over and I really enjoyed the last 3 months of Helping my New State of TEXAS so now it is time to get ready for Vegas. We are at 58 registered with at least 8 regulars not on the board yet come folks lets hit the 70 plus number 2 years in a row. Post your names, score and how you are getting ready, this thread has been awfully quiet. ITS ALMOST VEGAS TIME baby.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Alright we are at 64 and counting 10 more and we will match last years number come don't fail me now....


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Alright we are at 64 and counting 10 more and we will match last years number come don't fail me now....


Bob, it’s not listing Tom, Gary, Alan E, Dewayne, Demmer or me.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ok with 1 coming over from the Senior Division we are at 70 and with at least 3 or 4 regulars not signed up yet, we are looking good.....
See all of you at South Point.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Just checked the NFAA web site and Pre-Registration date is the 23rd of January which is only 4 days away come on now get signed up and avoid the extra $$


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Just seen an Email from the NFAA and Deadline is the 22nd of January come on folks sign up today 7 more and we match last years number. 10 would be nice & don't forget payout is bigger and paying down to 20 places.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

OK that's what I am talking about we are at 77, would be once again at 78 gut Gary McCain decided not to go. I think a little peer pressure might change his mind. you know Bass Fishing is over rated LOL Today is the final day for preregistration. Then more $$


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> OK that's what I am talking about we are at 77, would be once again at 78 gut Gary McCain decided not to go. I think a little peer pressure might change his mind. you know Bass Fishing is over rated LOL Today is the final day for preregistration. Then more $$


When they move my name over it’ll be 78.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I forgot about that, don't trust the folks you need to keep on them or they will have you shooting as BB at the same time and with the Seniors. Trust me I have seen it before. Gary could make it 79


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Due a rather large Snow in the Dakota's, deadline was extended to today still some time to sign up so come on lets hit 80 
VEGAS BOUND


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I am ecstatic just looked at Vegas Registration and we are at- DRUM ROLL Please>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 80 you 'all did it, man what a tournament this will be and this will make next year an even bigger payout.
See all of your Bright Faces in Vegas well at least the first day. Remember what happens in Vegas Stays in Vegas most of the time anyway.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Just got reminded Ren Sarns has not been switched over from Senior so we are at 81way to go !!!~ Come on Gary don't miss this record year and you know how much you enjoy beating me.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

81!!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

82 as of today!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Now if only Gary would sign back up....


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

archer_nm said:


> Now if only Gary would sign back up....


If he loses enough bass lures


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Or puts a hole in the bottom of boat LOL


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Well Ren it is now 83 I might say 85 is possible.....


----------



## jsanford (Feb 20, 2013)

Any idea when and how the Friday line times will be communicated? Hate to plan something for Thursday night that runs late, then have to shoot at 7:00.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

jsanford said:


> Any idea when and how the Friday line times will be communicated? Hate to plan something for Thursday night that runs late, then have to shoot at 7:00.


They usually send us an email with line times. It MAY get caught by your junk filter, so check there.

There is also a website you can check, that shows line times. AND I think they tell you when you check in - on Thursday.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We are at 84 with a week to go boy is this Vegas going to be FUN


----------



## cheeney (Jul 1, 2013)

How many were there last year?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

78 which was another record attendance for us...


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

85 as of this morning. Awesome.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Now thats what i am talking about


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Vegas Shoot app has times posted. Looks like 7am for bb


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Well Well now we are 86 can you say 90!!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

The day I have waited for is here, VEGAS BABY. We fly in this evening, I want to thank all of the Bare bow Ladies and Gentlemen for signing up making this the Largest group we have ever seen at this shoot. Target assignments are up and I look forward to seeing all you on the line Friday am. We need a group picture before we start.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

We did good 87 registered shooters as of final results so this is the final post until 2019, have a Great year and be safe.
See you on the range


----------

